# Debug error



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Could not insert new word matches

DEBUG MODE

SQL Error : 1196 Warning: Some non-transactional changed tables couldn't be rolled back

INSERT INTO phpbb_search_wordmatch (post_id, word_id, title_match) SELECT 681076, word_id, 0 FROM phpbb_search_wordlist WHERE word_text IN ('alcohol', 'induced', 'apparently', 'always', 'legless')

Line : 251
File : functions_search.php


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

I'm getting this right now, too.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Although the post does appear to get entered...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Me too:



> Could not insert new word matches
> 
> DEBUG MODE
> 
> ...


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Me as well. The posts still to get made though.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

seems to replicate posts


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Your posts get through , this is failing trying to add keywords to the search engine! :?


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

testing


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Fixed, thanks Wak for the SMS.

Table for Words had "crashed", so fixed it and back running again.

Cheers chaps

Jae


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

no probs Jae!


----------

